# Best product to clean chrome tail pipes?



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Desperately need to give my rear some attention! Would you dare use Brasso or is that a swear word?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Auto sol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, ^^^ +1 + elbow grease.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How bad are they ? Wire wool or wet and dry if you have let them get to far followed by a polishing with a good metal polish, once you have them as you want a good spray with WD40 every time you clean them will help stop the crap sticking to then


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How bad are they ? Wire wool or wet and dry if you have let them get to far followed by a polishing with a good metal polish, once you have them as you want a good spray with WD40 every time you clean them will help stop the crap sticking to then


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wire wool may be, but wetNdry  :? must be a sure way of removing the chrome plate.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Wire wool may be, but wetNdry  :? must be a sure way of removing the chrome plate.
> Hoggy


Used it many times on both chrome and when rubbing down touched in stone chips it all about using the right grade and taking care


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

I can recommend Belgom Chrome (use gloves) or Poorboys World - Professional Polish to bring your chrome tail pipes back alive!


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Autosol for me too. Removes an amazing amount of discolouration but needs a fair bit of work to get a decent finish.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Autosol with some elbow grease. If that doesn't shift it some fine wire wool seems to get the last bits of c**p off.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Autosol, and use an old tooth brush to apply it. Much easier than getting the horrid stuff al over your hands from using a cloth!


----------

